
Peter Sunde arrested in Sweden - henrikberggren
http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article18983493.ab
======
ColinWright
From Google translate ...

Peter Sunde arrested in Skåne

One of the brains behind the file sharing site The Pirate Bay has been
arrested.

Peter Sunde, 35, was arrested today in a raid in southern Sweden.

\- He has been on the run since 2012 , says Carolina Ekéus , press contact at
NCIS .

Rikskriminalen state that Peter Sunde has been wanted by Interpol and that he
is now arrested.

\- He was arrested for him to serve a prison sentence of eight months. It's
about the Pirate Bay case , says Caroline Ekéus .

Expressen says that the raid took place at a farm in Skåne Tonganoxie .
According to the newspaper shall Polish police and skånsk picket police have
participated in the arrest . Sentenced to prison

Peter Sunde were sentenced for aiding copyright infringement along with two
other men in the Svea Court of Appeal in November 2010. Together sentenced
Pirate Bay founders in addition to prison to pay damages of around 46 million.

In its judgement, the Court of Appeals held that the men through file-sharing
site The Pirate Bay " has facilitated illegal file sharing in a way that lead
to penalties for those who run the service ."

Peter Sunde has repeatedly applied for revision of the Supreme Court , most
recently in February this year. He also refers to new cases from the European
Court which deals with how to assess aiding and abetting . "Deeply unhappy '

Peter sundes defender Peter Althin says to Aftonbladet that he still finds it
difficult to accept the verdict .

\- Has a final judgment , you have to enter and serve this . I kväljer them
but I still think that the judgement is deeply unfortunate and inaccurate when
it comes to him. There was nothing that showed that he had an active part in
this as he was sentenced for, says Peter Althin.

He says that an open prison now awaits Peter Sunde.

\- It does not get Kumla Security or something like that. It will be a little
more open prison and that will happen pretty soon, says Peter Althin.

~~~
anaphor
"Together sentenced Pirate Bay founders in addition to prison to pay damages
of around 46 million."

Yeah, that's never going to happen. The prosecutor in their case came up with
some fantastical amount of money TPB is supposed to have made, but it's
complete nonsense (see the documentary TPB: AFK for details).

~~~
ArcticCelt
Can he just fill for bankruptcy to clear the damages?

~~~
Tomte
Without knowing Swedish law, I'm rather certain he cannot.

Personal bankruptcy is usually out of the question for debts arising from
unlawful behaviour. You cannot evade damages or a penalty imposed by a court
just by filing bankruptcy.

Imagine a legal system where you could. Preposterous.

~~~
yashosky
@sergiosgc: Which country is that?

~~~
arfliw
Sounds like Norway.

------
kefs
Relevant: If you haven't seen it, TPB: AFK is a fantastic documentary.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TPB_AFK](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TPB_AFK)

[http://watch.tpbafk.tv/](http://watch.tpbafk.tv/)

~~~
zz1
Not enough to fully understand the situation, but great documentary. Highly
recommended. Freely available, of course, so here's a magnet link, for those
unwilling to open their PirateBrowser / to bypass TPB censorship.

    
    
        magnet:?xt=urn:btih:98a2faaf2393aa4494bdc4f01f50ec3d010de8cf&dn=TPB%20AFK%202013%20The%20Pirate%20Bay%20Away%20From%20Keyboard%20SimonKlose&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80%2Fannounce&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80%2Fannounce&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ffr33domtracker.h33t.com%3A3310%2Fannounce&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.istole.it%3A80%2Fannounce&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ffr33dom.h33t.com%3A3310%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fgenesis.1337x.org%3A1337%2Fannounce&tr=udp%3A%2F%2F11.rarbg.com%3A80%2Fannounce&tr=udp%3A%2F%2F9.rarbg.com%3A2710%2Fannounce

~~~
bryanh
Would you mind putting your magnet link in a indented code block? The non-
breaking string of chars is causing the page to go wonky.

~~~
zz1
Thanks, done!

------
jacquesm
Very clever to arrest him _after_ the elections. Before the elections this
would have been a much bigger issue and possibly would have gained votes for
the Swedish Pirate Party resulting in more seats in the European Parliament
for them.

~~~
kryptiskt
Why would the police give two shits about the EU election? I don't know what
corrupt hellhole you are from, but Sweden doesn't work like that.

Not that it would have been an issue. The Pirate Bay trial is old news and
it's hardly a major scandal that a convicted man has to serve his time. As it
is, the Pirate Party was wiped out and were far from getting a seat.

~~~
baddox
> Why would the police give two shits about the EU election?

Because police are part of the government, and the government of Sweden has
obvious reasons to care about EU elections.

~~~
elinchrome
Ideally police should just enforce the laws on the books and have no
government influence of their actions, aside from the changing of laws.

~~~
Excavator
No worries! It's not the government that is the major influencer; for example,
in 2006, you had Henrik Pontén¹ of the Svenska Antipiratbyrån physically
leading the raid against The Pirate Bay host and Jim Keyzer², the lead
investigator for the case, was employed by Warner Brothers during the
investigation.

1:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henrik_Pont%C3%A9n](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henrik_Pont%C3%A9n)

2: [https://torrentfreak.com/warner-confesses-pirate-bay-cop-
com...](https://torrentfreak.com/warner-confesses-pirate-bay-cop-
compromised-080605/)

------
hocaoglv
Gottfrid Svartholm is currently being held in solitary confinement in Denmark,
Peter Sunde is arrested in Sweden. I thought these countries were like role
models.

~~~
waynecochran
Not trying to be a troll, but aren't these people essentially supporting
theivery on a massive scale? I've never understood why so much of the Internet
community thinks downloading software and/or movies that is meant to be paid
for is ok.

~~~
clarry
Sharing is at worst a victimless crime. At best.. well I don't know about best
but I'd say something about living in the future where we have the
technological means to give people anything they need or want. That if
something is wealth. And progress.

Thievery is an inappropriate description of making copies.

~~~
mcintyre1994
I'm not making any judgement on whether it should be legal/illegal etc. but I
think saying it's a victimless crime at worst is potentially incorrect.

In the worst case, it's absolutely possible that you share something with
someone, A, which A would have bought and then they don't buy it. In the worst
case they don't in the future buy anything from the author/creator etc. In the
worst case I'd consider that author/creator a victim in this case, they would
have been paid whatever amount A would have paid but now haven't been.

I'm not arguing that's often the case (I don't think it is) but to absolutely
rule it out feels like too much of a simplification. There can be a legitimate
victim, it almost certainly isn't the person suing you and in most cases there
probably isn't - but there can be I think.

~~~
zanny
It is not much of a market argument to say "there is this legal framework to
artificially restrict information transfer, and if people don't obey it
someone might not make revenue from nothing".

Most of the IP abolitionists (myself included) would just argue you should be
doing free market information creation, and charging for scarce resources and
not erecting some artificial framework mess to destroy a potentially
enlightening capability of the information age. If you want to make a movie,
seek funding to make the movie. If you want to write software, seek those who
want software and ask them to give you money to make it, etc.

That is really inevitably the only way this ends, because IP is incompatible
with the modern forms information can take. The ease, rate, and speed of
transfer marginal expenses have collapsed to zero, so treating it as a scarce
good is only systemically harming society with artificial scarcity.

~~~
mcintyre1994
I agree with you. I think it's inevitable that it will go that way, the
current system is impractical in the modern world. I agree that artificial
scarcity is of no benefit to society. The only thing I disagree with is that
there's no possible way for piracy to have a legitimate victim, that feels
like too much of a simplification to accept.

------
contingencies
OK so I never knew Peter, but I knew Gottfried. And I live next to Laos and
Cambodia. Full disclosure: I am presently in Luxembourg, solidifying legal
situation for cryptographic currencies, and we are kicking ass.

Just this morning I was reading Peter's blog, including the Swedish parts, and
although I don't have the background on the (dis)agreements between the
various TPB founders, I know they are all legit people.

The fact that Peter got smacked-down is clearly a result of his political
positioning, and nothing to do with anything else.

The reality we are living in is this: _keep quiet, shut up , and you are OK.
Start talking like I am now, and they target you_. Well, fuck you US
authorities. We are fucking free, and we will keep talking, and we will
fucking send you to the graveyard of anachronisms that you belong in.

------
zz1
Too bad he didn't made to the EU Parliament.

That makes two out of the three in jail, which is very saddening. I wonder
what will happen to Frederik: I doubt they will just let him be. They are
beating three to scare millions.

~~~
mrkickling
He's in Laos, and according to TPB AFK he will stay there wanking for 5 years.

~~~
zz1
Yes, I know (one on and one off). They can catch him anyway, like they did
with Gottfried.

------
Numberwang
Why would Polish police take part in a raid in Sweden?

~~~
mkempe
I was also wondering. The reason is that he left Sweden and apparently moved
around quite a bit. He is reported to have been residing mostly in Berlin and
his girl-friend lived in Gdansk, Poland.

[edit: addition] The reports are ambiguous; it sounds like what they mean is:
the Swedish police collaborated with the Polish police to track him down.

Source (in Swedish): [http://www.expressen.se/kvallsposten/pirate-bay-
grundaren-gr...](http://www.expressen.se/kvallsposten/pirate-bay-grundaren-
gripen-av-piket-polis/)

~~~
joshz
That's most likely what happened. Search and Identification branch of the
Crime Bureau (?) worked with Sweden in the past - these guys
[http://www.policja.pl/pol/kgp/biuro-sluzby-kryminaln/bsk-
str...](http://www.policja.pl/pol/kgp/biuro-sluzby-kryminaln/bsk-struktura-i-
zadani/bsk-wydzial-poszukiwan/20883,dok.html).

------
fdsary
I use google's 'filetype:epub' to download ebooks, whether or no they have
"copyright" or not. When will Larry & Sergey go to prison for me doing that?

------
tomaskazemekas
It looks like he was the Pirate Party candidate for European parliament in
recent elections, but was not successful. It also means, that his immunity
from prosecution as a candidate has just finished and the arrest was possible.

Quote from the article: "In Finland, where Pirate Bay founder Peter Sunde
sought a seat, counting the Party secured just 0.7 per cent of the vote."
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/05/26/european_voters_make...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/05/26/european_voters_make_pirate_party_walk_the_plank/)

------
charleshaanel
Skåne! He should have headed to Södertälje they never would have found him
there ha. In all seriousness, this is heck of a way for old Sverige to stay in
the press don't you think? (and this is coming from a yank who loves the place
like a second home)

------
kseistrup
I wonder what impact this will have on the development of
[https://heml.is/](https://heml.is/) …

~~~
zz1
Me too (they are in closed beta, at the moment, as far as I know). But I have
to admit that I don't appreciate hemlis: a solution like TextSecure, i.e.
allowing federation, looks better to me.

------
elinchrome
So what's the URL now? Is it thepiratebay.org, or thepiratebay.se? It jumped
around so much that it's hard to keep track.

~~~
esbonsa
Google usually finds the right one
([https://www.google.com/search?q=piratebay](https://www.google.com/search?q=piratebay))...
but of course that could change.

------
callesgg
Aftonbladet is one of the worst tabloids in Sweden a cant say i trust any
details in their articles.

~~~
INTPenis
Like for example the simple fact that Peter never founded TPB, he merely spoke
for it once it became huge.

------
klunger
Ufda.

~~~
ColinWright
Is this what you mean?

    
    
        Uff da (sometimes also spelled huffda, uff-da, uffda,
        uff-dah, oofda, ufda, ufdah, oofta, uf daa, or ufta)
        is an expression of Norwegian origin adopted by
        Scandinavian-Americans in the 19th century.
    
        ...
    
        The expression has lost its original connotation, and
        it is increasingly difficult to specify what it means
        now in America. Within Scandinavian-American culture,
        Uff da frequently translates into: *I am overwhelmed.*

~~~
klunger
Wow. I am not sure what all the downvotes are about. I am an American who is
married to a Norwegian and have lived in Norway for a few years now. I never
used the phrase when I lived in the US, but picked it up here.

"Ufda" is a phrase commonly used here to mean something along the lines of
"that's too bad" or "how unfortunate," with undertones of sympathy (like when
you would say "ouch"). The spelling is kind of besides the point, because it
is generally a spoken phrase.

But if folks want to get really picky about authenticity, and apparently they
do, "Ufda" is how my Norwegian friends spell it in text messages. Although, I
am sure alternate spellings would be acceptable too.

I meant it here to say simply that it was too bad this guy got arrested, with
undertones of sympathy and a bit of Scandinavian solidarity. Norway and Sweden
are only jokingly rivals, but are actually very friendly.

Something obviously got lost in translation, probably due to the American-
centric nature of this forum.

